# Stinky Dog!



## shelcny (Jun 7, 2007)

We just gave our stinky rescue doggy a bath today and he smells the same after it! I wonder if it was the shampoo - "Four Paws Magic Coat Tearless" or if he is just that dirty, or if maybe it's just his natural smell. It's not repulsive, but he just smells like wet dog!
Any ideas? I'm wanting to attack him with some Suave Coconut shampoo but I've read that the pH of our hair and theirs is different.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

This is going to sound silly, but is the dog still wet or is he dry and still smells like wet dog? some rescue doggies need a few baths to get the smell off. I use baby shampoo most of the time on my guys. But I only bathe them when they need it since I don't like stripping the oils off the coat/skin.


----------



## shelcny (Jun 7, 2007)

He's dry now and still stinky. You pet him and smell your hand, and well...it stinks! Much the same as he smelled before the bath. Weird, huh. Had I known this I wouldn't have bothered! A bath is a giant ordeal I've learned. Now...off to wash our entire stock of towels!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I've had to do a couple of baths for some dogs depending on their level of stink. 

It's not just regular dog smell?









For a really good cleaning, I take mine to a groomer-I have one that has to be groomed to get clean, the rest I can kind of do (as in not as good as the groomer, but better than nothing) myself. 

Also-is there a lot of shedding/coat? That stuff can hold odors and is another reason I like to take the dogs to the groomer-they have some magic way of getting all the undercoat and stuff out!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep, I’ve had to bathe a few shelter dogs more then once to get the stink off. I’ve found that most of the time the dog ‘smell’ does come off after a few really through baths at home. A switch to good quality dog food also helps in the long term. It just takes time- or maybe a professional groomer… I haven’t tried that yet.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's true-depends on what they were eating, too! 

When I first got her as a foster, I took Nina to a groom them yourself place and that got the first layer of stank off...I have found that her coat is one that needs quarterly attention. 

Sorry, but I had to post these pictures of her at her groomer-who is so good with a big, scared, bitey dog! Nina actually enjoys it and the bite factor is gone with this groomer-she's great. It's even worth it to drive on the rutted road to her house! 


















But like I said, I can do the rest, it's her coat that's so thick that I just can't get her clean enough.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Suave Coconut shampoo but I've read that the pH of our hair and theirs is different.


I've used human shampoo on my dogs in a pinch, and they did just fine. And I use human conditioner too, for the nice smell.

GENERALLY I do use a deordorizing shampoo, not so much for my GSD's but my yellow Lab get's that 'wet dog' smell fairly quickly between shampoos. All those good oils for a dog that is supposed to be retrieving up ducks in freezing water.

I've been very pleased with the Fresh n Clean product:

This site has the  gallon containers, but you can buy a more normal sized bottle too.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

"Four Paws Magic Coat Tearless" IMO is not really a good doggy shampoo. It's cheap & you can buy it locally (almost any store).
That is another reason for a stinky Pup. Jean? What shampoo does your Groomer use? We have 2 companies we buy our shampoo from.
I know one is from the Davis Co. (all dog grooming products) The other we use is fairly new, I can't remember the name off hand.
You really have to look around at different Pet Stores to find good stuff. Just like food for your GSD.









Maggie, You posted the same time! LOL We have used that too & it does work for a while. I really like the stuff we use now. It's all natural & can be used as a medicated or flea dip. DaKota was the trail dog for this. Quad something Royal shampoo. I really liked it, because 2 weeks later she still smelled great & looked just washed!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Back again.







I found it!
http://www.quadrupedpetcare.com/SHAMPOOS.htm 


BOTANICAL ROYAL

Botanical Royal is a deep cleaning, general purpose shampoo. This multi-purpose shampoo is also a medicated shampoo, a flea & tick shampoo, a whitener/brightener and a coat body-builder. This premium shampoo is formulated using botanical extracts of burdock, ivy and fenugreek plus panthenol and hydrolyzed rice protein to enhance coats, condition skin, improve hair strength, and add body and shine while eliminating and preventing greasy hair and dandruff. Mojave Yucca extract safely and instantly eliminates fleas and ticks, soothes irritated skin and enhances the cleaning process. Botanical Royal addresses the special needs pets may require thereby eliminating the need for any additional shampoos.


Safe for puppies and kittens.

gal.$46.50 
16oz. $13.00 
* Note This can be diluted
________________________________________________________

I like this stuff, but the smell doesn't last too long








http://www.davismfg.com 









Protein, Aloe & Lanolin Shampoo, 12 oz.

Our Protein, Aloe & Lanolin Shampoo is a combination of the richest conditioning ingredients available for producing abundantly beautiful coats. Strengethening Protein builds body and revives damaged hair. Lanolin moisturizes, leaving a natural shine, while Aloe soothes itchy or irritated skin. May be diluted 10:1.


----------



## shelcny (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks so, so much for the shampoo recommendations. I'll definitely take advantage of that! He's still stinky as ever - not just a dog smell but a stinky dog smell. Off to go shoppin!









Loved the pics, Jean. Taking this guy to the groomer's is not a bad idea at all, at least to get the initial stink off. When we got him he was shedding reaaaaaal bad. You would pet him and your hand would be instantly covered in all sorts of hair. Clumps would drop off of him randomly. I took the Furminator to him and got a few grocery bag fulls and since then it's been a tad better. Maybe all that hair trapped the scent and that's what is contributing to the smell. Hmm!


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

If the obvious things don't work, he may have a bacterial skin infection. Berr had one--just a dirty dog smell and some dried/flaky patches on his skin. I caught it early and a week of antibotics cleared it right up and it hasn't come back. 

Congrats on the rescue! What's his name?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

A lot of the stinky dog smell is due to not removing the shampoo or conditioner by not rinsing well enough, followed by not getting the dog dry quickly enough so that the coat kind of "sweats" as it dries and keeps the smell in. The dog may even have ear problems (it is surprising how that smell seems to permeate the whole dog). I would rarely condition a stinky coat as (while it helps remove coat during the bath and the dry) conditioner is more likely to stay on the coat in home rinsing situations.

Try to get out as much undercoat as you can before washing. When you get your new shampoo, I recommend you dilute the shampoo in a squeeze bottle say a handful of shampoo to a pint of warm water. Make up a similar dilution of white or cider vinegar in another bottle. Put cotton balls in the dogs ears and thoroughly wet the dog taking care not to get any water in the ears. Squirt the shampoo all over the dog and thoroughly lather the dog all over with your hands (avoiding the eyes) ensuring you get right down to the skin - if you have a zoom groom using the reverse side (non-bumpy side) helps with this process, it also massages the dog. Allow the shampoo to remain on the coat for at least 5-10 minutes before rinsing - I use the bumpy side of a zoom groom now to help remove additional undercoat. 

I don't know how you will be rinsing the dog but it must be thorough enough to remove all shampoo - at this stage squirting the dilute vinegar on the coat while rinsing will help remove the residue. Any vinegar smell will quickly disappear. Thoroughy towel dry the dog - moisture magnet towels will help with this. Even taking the dog for a walk as will help him dry. then brush thoroughly again when he is dry.

I know this sounds a lot but it is worth it. Groomers have the advantage of powerful washing devices and dryers but they still spend time with dogs to get them clean and dry. You can get satisfactory results at home but it also takes time.

Good luck and I hope you soon have a nice clean sweet smelling dog to love.


----------



## shelcny (Jun 7, 2007)

Dogrunner, his name is Cody and he's a super handsome great boy. We lucked out!









Yvette, I can't believe it. I ordered a small bottle of the shampoo that you recommended yesterday afternoon and it arrived in the mail just now. How's that for quick service!? Wow!

Now...to attempt a bath without Dad here or wait till this weekend when Dad can help out. Decisions decisions. 

Thanks for all of the tips Qyn. This time I will try the vinegar rinse and the long walk afterward to help things dry off quickly. I'll letcha know how it goes. I'm very hopeful!


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Shel,

That Four Paws shampoo can't begin to cut through the stench of dog pounds or shelters. 

I use BioKleen Hand Dishwashing soap. It's grapefruit seed oil based and all-natural. You can get it in many natural foods stores and in some groceries. http://biokleenhome.com/products/household/kitchen

The citrus oil helps cut through the grunge of the shelter and citrus also counteracts "dogginess."

Some of my foster homes use Palmolive dishwashing detergent, followed by a conditioner, or horse shampoo.

Make sure you're getting all the way down to the skin, too. I use a Zoom Groom to scrub. The dogs get a nice massage while they're getting clean, too.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

> Quote:A lot of the stinky dog smell is due to not removing the shampoo or conditioner by not rinsing well enough, followed by not getting the dog dry quickly enough so that the coat kind of "sweats" as it dries and keeps the smell in.


With all due respect, this isn't just that she didn't rinse. If you've never smelled a dog fresh from the shelter, it can make your eyes water and toes curl. Often, they weren't the cleanest dogs in the world when they arrived -- many have never ever had a bath in their lives. Then, for the time they languish in the shelter, they lay in poop and urine and this horrid cleaner/sanitizer that most of the shelters use that turns their coats a funky color (at least on the white ones -- you might not be able to see it on the standard shepherds). This is industrial-strength stench.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some of the smell could be due to bad breath, teeth. My rescue had gingivitis and had to be put on antibiotics when she was found. She wasn't even two yrs. yet! Now with raw bones she has really white clean teeth, a bit of the dog breath, but not as bad.


----------



## shelcny (Jun 7, 2007)

That shampoo is AMAZING!
Cody now smells like wonderful fragrant botanicals instead of stinky rescue doggy. We scrubbed and scrubbed with the shampoo for about 10 minutes and showered it off, finishing with a 10% vinegar rinse and another showering. Towel-drying him and then taking him out for a 2 hour walk in the wind let to a perfectly clean and dry doggie. It looked like it was going to rain the entire walk, thank goodness it didn't!

I will definitely be checking out the Zoom Groom, Susan. I ended up grabbing the car wash sponge and trying that on him as it's extremely hard to get him wet down to the skin and on his belly. 

Now...to begin the messy cleanup of the hair-covered bathroom. Aiiii. That's a whole different story!


----------



## shelcny (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, Cody has a little dog breath himself but this was just pure nasty, around lotsa dogs, not super great hygiene kinda stink!

I think Susan understands what I'm saying. It comes from his fur, is a tad greasy, and makes your eyes water!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Qyn's post reminds me why Nina is going to see Gina (that always makes me laugh) Tuesday! 

You can also use a curry comb like the Zoom Groom if you can't get one of those-but my cat loves her Zoom Groom. 

The ears that someone mentioned-I have smelled some dogs' ears just standing in the lobby at the vet office-you feel so bad for them. That is quite an odor though. And the breath-also something that might be related to food. 

When Jaeger came back to me eating some kind of colorful food-his teeth looked awful and his coat was terrible-now he looks adorable. So not sure what he's been eating, but hopefully the Canidae will help. 

I get nutty smelling my dogs-I also make other people sniff them-can you imagine.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: shel That shampoo is AMAZING!
> Cody now smells like wonderful fragrant botanicals instead of stinky rescue doggy. We scrubbed and scrubbed with the shampoo for about 10 minutes and showered it off, finishing with a 10% vinegar rinse and another showering. Towel-drying him and then taking him out for a 2 hour walk in the wind let to a perfectly clean and dry doggie. It looked like it was going to rain the entire walk, thank goodness it didn't!
> 
> I will definitely be checking out the Zoom Groom, Susan. I ended up grabbing the car wash sponge and trying that on him as it's extremely hard to get him wet down to the skin and on his belly.
> ...


You did great, well done!! If you PM me your email I can send you a diagram for making a homemade power washer for getting water, shampoo and rinse water down to the skin. I am glad you are using the shower attachment in the bath as this will adapt well. I was not sure whether you were using a hose (or buckets) in the garden which would not suit this method.



> Originally Posted By: susanf
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: qynA lot of the stinky dog smell is due to not removing the shampoo or conditioner by not rinsing well enough, followed by not getting the dog dry quickly enough so that the coat kind of "sweats" as it dries and keeps the smell in.
> ...


My comments were not meant as criticism and I did not say that the OP did not rinse. However, many owners do not get down to the skin and the fact that <span style="color: #009900">they do NOT rinse well enough</span> and often do not have the means to do so, is what makes a big difference. I am well aware of the stench of stinky shelter dogs, but unfortunately (I assure you) it is not limited to shelter dogs. Having hosed down enough enclosures at the RSPCA it is only one of the side effects of shelter life and I agree the proximity of large numbers of dogs significantly increases the odour. They used AviSafe and Avicleanse when I was there and that did not stain coats.

I have washed dogs straight out of shelter/kennels/pounds; after a s/k/p dogs have already been washed by the owner; maggoty dog; urine soaked and poopy dogs; mange dogs; never/rarely washed dogs; and just about every other kind. The owner was often unable to remove odours for the reasons I have indicated. I guarantee you would not care to stand too close to me either after washing many of them.









So I do understand what smell we are talking about. My intent was to offer some explanations for why some odours are not so easy to remove and some tips to help overcome them.


----------



## nylasmom (Aug 21, 2002)

My Max smelled like a bog elephant when I first brought him home.....it took 5 shampooings to get the stench off him....his teeth weren't visible at all from swollen gums. I had his teeth cleaned when he was neutered and I joked with the vet that she'd fitted him with nice dentures. They do stink don't they!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I was doing a search for Bathing and came upon this thread...so I'll revive it!

I have 2GSDs of my own and 2 fosters. I send the fosters to the groomers when they first get here....but can't continue doing that at $40 a dog. They all go maybe twice a year to have their coats blown out and reduce the hair in the house. I have a large stash of shampoos that don't seem to really work as far as a good lasting smell. I use the hose hooked up to my faucet (for nice warm setting) and rinse thoroughly. 
What kind of set up do you have for bathing...I have a bad back and wind up sitting on a milk carton and bathing them (and me!) so I don't have to bend over.
I'm going to try the Botanical Royal...sounds like a good lasting smell.
Also, my dogs swim in our lake. And after a few weeks they smell funky. They're in the lake several times a day to cool off. I've tried a hose attachment (the one for fertilizing your flowers) and filled it with white vinegar and water and used it as a rinse for them. That works fairly good to keep the funky smell down....but not great. Any other rinses you can suggest, when they don't really need a 'bath'?????????? Or attachments you use?????
I also bought a 4hp doggy blow dryer. (Pet Edge--Air Force Commander) about $150. It is worth its weight in gold! Blows the wet out of the coat and I also use it for blowing out the garage, the porch, you name it!!

Any suggestions you have would be greatly appeciated....4 BIG GSDs are a chore at bath time!


----------

